# Why lie Wyndham?



## Icc5 (Nov 5, 2010)

Why does Wyndham have to lie to people to try and sell them.  Biggest turnoff for me is to have somebody lie to try and get my business.
Here we were, happy on vacation after having spent a great week at Villa Rica we were in Nashville as RCI exchangers.  
After a welcoming gift was brought up to our room the rep. taking a survey told us we shouldn't have had to pay to exchange.  He said there were two RCI Reps. on the grounds and he would set up an appt. for us.
Well, all it was when we went was a sales trap.  Before this, I might have bought into Wyndham but not after being lied to.  Why can't they be honest?
Tired of the Bull!
Bart


----------



## am1 (Nov 5, 2010)

Wyndham lies beause very few people would buy if they were told the truth.  The motto here seems to be "Never by retail as it is not worth the cost".  

Wyndham sales people have to first get people to the presentation and then sell them something for thousands of dollars in 90 minutes. 

If you know they lie then 1) do not attend the updates and 2) if you are interested in buying do your own research.  

Wyndham is a great timeshare system.


----------



## Trisig (Nov 6, 2010)

*Sales Pitch*

I just heard this sales pitch from Wyndham at Glacier Canyon Park yesterday!  We purchased 127,000 points for $19,500.  This is with a military discount of 30%!  Are we being ripped off?  Is this a good price?  They also promised to turn our two weeks with other resorts to points that we can use, as we are having a hard finding a full week to use with RCI.  

I am still at the Resort and can get out of this contract before I leave tomorrow morning.


----------



## fishingguy (Nov 6, 2010)

trisig,
Yes, you are paying full retail and can do much-much better buying resale. Prices are so depressed right now, that your timeshare value will drop significantly the instant you own the property.  If you read the old posts in the forum, you'll see what kind of tactics that the sales reps use to get you to buy.

Do not sign anything and give them back the paperwork. Don't listen to the sales pitches and don't be swayed into buying; you'll regret it later.

If you have signed then follow the instructions for rescinding the contract -- do it quickly because you only have a few days to do it!!!!  Follow the instructions exactly as they are written!


----------



## moore_stan (Nov 6, 2010)

Trisig,

I really think that's a personal decision. If you are interested in ever becoming a VIP, you have to buy retail. Just keep in mind the VIP benefits can change at any time. From what I can tell, VIP is the only major difference in buying retail and resale. I HEARD from forum posts that Wyndham is about to change the policy on VIP because there are so many VIP’s. If the policy changed, you would have to buy 300,000 points at once to become VIP. I have no idea if this is true, but if so, I don’t think your points would count toward VIP status. If you ever plan on selling your timeshare, you will probably get very little for it for it. Maybe a few hundred dollars at best.

On 2008, I bought 154,000 points annually at Wyndham Smoky Mountains for less than $200 off Ebay.  I have been to several resorts and have never had a problem. I have all the same amenities that an owner that bought retail would have. I also receive a free RCI membership. I'd search "Wyndham points" on Ebay and look at the sellers with 98-100 % positive feedback and then decide if you have made the right decision or not. There are lots of timeshares on Ebay that sell for $1.00 (Sadly, some don’t even sell for that). The deeds are already purchased from Wyndham and they are free and clear (just make sure it states that).  The owner just wants out of paying maintenance any longer.

One last note, you receive one complimentary reservation transaction per every 77,000 points you own.  The second one and all others is $30 online and $59 on the phone.  Based on you points, you would only have one reservation transaction per year (Keep in mind you can make multiple reservations in one day and it count as one transaction). Example:

1. 11/6 Reserve Smoky Mtn, Villa Rica, and Bonnet Creek. One reservation transaction

2. 11/6 Reserve Smoky Mtn, 11/7 Reserve Villa Rica ($30 online, $59 on phone), 11/8 Reserve Bonnet Creek ($30 online, $59 on phone). Three reservation transactions

With 154,000 points, you would get two reservation transactions. Hope this helps.

StAN


----------



## retailman (Nov 6, 2010)

They beat you up real good in Branson too.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 6, 2010)

*Rescinda-Sinda-Sinda.*




Trisig said:


> I just heard this sales pitch from Wyndham at Glacier Canyon Park yesterday!  We purchased 127,000 points for $19,500.  This is with a military discount of 30%!  Are we being ripped off?  Is this a good price?  They also promised to turn our two weeks with other resorts to points that we can use, as we are having a hard finding a full week to use with RCI.
> 
> I am still at the Resort and can get out of this contract before I leave tomorrow morning.


Get out of it while you can.

Nothing that the timeshare companies sell at full freight is worth the money -- & that goes for Wyndham & VIP right along with all the rest. 

Buy timeshares resale.  Save thousands of dollars on exactly the same thing, or the equivalent, or something even better. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Trisig (Nov 6, 2010)

*Thanks*

Ok, thanks.  I am going to get out of this.  This is $20,000!  What is a reasonable retail cost?  They did throw in some bonus pts for two years, so we can be VIP GOLD.  It sounds like RCI dues are pd even if you buy pts on e-bay..  The only reason we considered this is because we have weeks right now in RCI that we don't use.   We felt points would give us more options.


----------



## Rent_Share (Nov 6, 2010)

Trisig said:


> Ok, thanks. I am going to get out of this. This is $20,000! What is a reasonable retail cost? They did throw in some bonus pts for two years, so we can be VIP GOLD. It sounds like RCI dues are pd even if you buy pts on e-bay.. The only reason we considered this is because we have weeks right now in RCI that we don't use. We felt points would give us more options.


 

Buy Reale PERIOD


----------



## siesta (Nov 6, 2010)

> I really think that's a personal decision.



This is only a personal decision if you like throwing your money away for no good reason.  BTW, VIP is not a good reason. 

To the OP, If you want wyndham points, check out ebay, get any size contract you want for less than a $100 and free closing.  Points are points and can be used anywhere 10 months out, and at your home resort 13 months out.  Wyndham points are one of the best values in timeshares, especially if you can travel off season.  But buying from the developer, if you do the math (and I'm not talking about the developers math), you will clearly see you will not get your moneys worth, no way no how.  Do yourselves a favor, rescind, forget the sales presentation ever happened, forget all the bullshit you were told, and head to ebay AFTER spending some time with us on this forum and first learning if wyndham is right for you and what you should be in the market for.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Nov 6, 2010)

Trisig said:


> ...  They did throw in some bonus pts for two years, so we can be VIP GOLD. One of their biggest marketing hooks for you to buy more retail after your ego gets puffed up w/o paying MFs.
> 
> It sounds like RCI dues are pd even if you buy pts on e-bay..  Yes, included with resale purchases
> 
> We felt points would give us more options.Wyndham Points; RCI Points are under their nightly stays program, but can be added to a resale account for between $2500-3000 as Plus Partners



Stay away from the sales staff and members service. They will tell you verbally that you have more days to rescind, they accepted your verbal cancellation, bump up some petty bonus, you have to talk to a never there person (stall tactics).  Just follow the contract terms to rescind and certify mail (NOT FEDEX, not UPS) with the US Postal Service ... and get the Green Card  return receipt. Otherwise, the contract is enforcable and you will be sending $$$$ on your loan for the next 15 years?

As for eBAY, many of us need to stay off our accounts. I was following a 405K (405,000) pt Wyndham resale last night - SOLD for $56. and change. Your $20,000 would have paid almost 7 years of MFs for that 405,000 Wyndham point contract (yup, 7 years of MFs for 3 times the number of points or nuy a smaller point contract and that retail purchase would pay 21 years of MFs). Many more Wyndham points auctions are going without any bids even when the starting bid is $1.

Take your time. Learn more. Ask questions here. And when you do decide, if you decide to buy a timeshare ... you will most likely be doing the smiley dance.   

*PS: That is TUG math*. :hysterical:


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 6, 2010)

I would advise rescinding, but at least study the options first. I think that relying on Wyndham's sales staff for truthful, reliable impartial information is fallacy. 

Wyndham is a quality product, but afaiac not worth buying at retail. Whatever offer they come up with- and say- like this is only good for today/right now just isn't true. It will be good tomorrow, next week, next month, next year.

Welcome to TUG, We're glad you found us.

Jim Ricks


----------



## lolibeachgirl (Nov 6, 2010)

If you were talking about getting PIC points for those other weeks, I was told here in the past couple days that you CAN'T do it with resale points.  That was the biggest reason I almost bought.  But it's still not worth the $$$ to me to buy from the developer.


----------



## JimMIA (Nov 6, 2010)

Trisig said:


> I just heard this sales pitch from Wyndham at Glacier Canyon Park yesterday!  We purchased 127,000 points for $19,500.  This is with a military discount of 30%!  Are we being ripped off?  Is this a good price?  They also promised to turn our two weeks with other resorts to points that we can use, as we are having a hard finding a full week to use with RCI.
> 
> I am still at the Resort and can get out of this contract before I leave tomorrow morning.


I agree with the advice to rescind ASAP!  Every state has a different recision period, and your clock is running.  Do it now!

You can *easily* purchase the same number of points (or more) for a few hundred bucks, including your closing costs.  You should easily *save $18,000+. * And, if you do your homework, you can get those points at a resort with lower maintenance fees.

Take your time, do your research, and buy on eBay or some other resale market.  First research maintenance fees here on TUG, then go to eBay and search for "Wyndham Points," or set up a daily search for the resorts you are interested in.

The only downside of resale is that the process of setting up an account takes _forever_, but it's well worth the delay for the massive savings.


----------



## JimMIA (Nov 6, 2010)

vacationhopeful said:


> Stay away from the sales staff and members service.As for eBAY, many of us need to stay off our accounts. I was following a 405K (405,000) pt Wyndham resale last night - SOLD for $56. and change. Your 20K would have paid almost 7 years of MFs. Many more Wyndham points auctions are going without any bids even when the starting bid is $1.


Just so you know...vacationhopeful's example here is not some weird stroke of luck.  This is the *NORMAL* range of pricing on eBay -- many contracts go for $1 plus closing, and sometimes even closing costs are paid by the seller.

This example is *TYPICAL* of what you can get every day of the week on eBay.


----------



## siesta (Nov 6, 2010)

Trisig, please come back and post when you have successfully rescinded.  We can't wait to applaud for you.


----------



## Tia (Nov 6, 2010)

Last night a friend who was thinking of taking someones ts for free , decided not to, said relative is timeshare upgrade/sales person in Seaside OR. His first month made $40K before economy tanked, now is  only making $4K/month . :annoyed:


----------



## short (Nov 6, 2010)

*At Wyndam Nashville now and had room visit also.*

We arrived last Sunday night and starting Monday they were after us to come down and do a presentation.  We arrived after 10pm to check in so could not get parking passes from front desk that night.  Stopped in the next night still no parking passes.  2 calls to come down and get them.  I now presume this was to get us to come down and get them from the welcome desk so they could try to sign us up.  

Several calls in first few days trying to get us to make an appointment.  I said we did not know what we were doing yet so did not want to tie up our plans with an appointment.

Finally on Wed moring they called and wanted to see if we were in the room and wanted to give us our welcome gift and ask us about our room(We are on the first floor and our room has been redone since the flood).

2 people came down in 10 min.  Asked about the room for a few minutes.  Then went to work trying to get us to make and appointment with a "advisor" who would refund our exchange fee and show us how to work with Wyndam and RCI to get better results from RCI with no exchange fee.

I got know response when I asked him if they provided all this for free.

Sorry, I am not interested in buying more timeshares.  Not interested in trading in RCI very often and not interested in Wynndam.  Finally got him out of my room after some very definate no's.

Folks I talked to in the pool said they were pushing Dayton for $13,000.  Don't know what exactly you were buying for $13,000.

Short


----------



## timeos2 (Nov 6, 2010)

*Get out today don't wait*



Trisig said:


> Ok, thanks.  I am going to get out of this.  This is $20,000!  What is a reasonable retail cost?  They did throw in some bonus pts for two years, so we can be VIP GOLD.  It sounds like RCI dues are pd even if you buy pts on e-bay..  The only reason we considered this is because we have weeks right now in RCI that we don't use.   We felt points would give us more options.



You can get the same amount or more of points for UNDER $2K. Maybe way under. Get out now as it is your only opportunity. Once you own it at 95% over resale value all that money - at least $18K - is gone forever and you gt no additional benefits of any value for all that extra upfront cash.

Do not let them talk you out of it. Rescind no and then buy into the great Wyndham system resale and get a great value rather than a total ripoff at retail. 

Thats why Wyndham has to lie. They have nothing of good value to offer at retail.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 6, 2010)

*Contradiction In Terms.*




Trisig said:


> What is a reasonable retail cost?


There is no reasonable retail cost.  

All retail timeshares are seriously overpriced. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Rob&Carol Q (Nov 6, 2010)

Seriously...do an ebay search for exactly what you purchased retail...


Then take 1/2 the difference and mail it to me! 

Had I known then what I know now...


----------



## Kona Lovers (Nov 6, 2010)

One thing we've found with Wyndham, if you trade into one of their resorts, they are less than friendly when you refuse to go to their sales presentation.


----------



## Icc5 (Nov 7, 2010)

*To Short*

Good morning Short,
I bet you were having a real nice time and that jerk sort of spoiled it for you.
I know in my case we were honest and told him the few things we found wrong in the unit (shower pressure and lack of non stick frying pans) and that was it.  We actually had a nice conversation.  Then the lies.  When we went to hear what she had to say all I kept telling her was that we liked what we had and were not about to change.  She didn't even know anything about RCI because she said how we shouldn't be paying $89 exchange fees.
Yea right, how many years ago was that.
I did enjoy the stay though.  We have also traded before into Wyndom Kona and Villa Rica and once stayed in a Wyndam in Arizona and all of them were great.  Now just getting rid of the scumbags that tell the lies.
Bart


----------



## Rob&Carol Q (Nov 15, 2010)

short said:


> Folks I talked to in the pool said they were pushing Dayton for $13,000.  Don't know what exactly you were buying for $13,000.
> 
> Short



Didn't catch that the first time through...I'm sure you mean Daytona...not Dayton.

Dayton, OH is kind of in the hurt locker right now...$13k will buy you a repossessed house in the downtown, complete with two meth-head vagabonds on the sidewalk and a street hooker walking by every hour...

That's why my Bride and I don't live there...


----------



## am1 (Nov 15, 2010)

Rob&Carol Q said:


> Didn't catch that the first time through...I'm sure you mean Daytona...not Dayton.
> 
> Dayton, OH is kind of in the hurt locker right now...$13k will buy you a repossessed house in the downtown, complete with two meth-head vagabonds on the sidewalk and a street hooker walking by every hour...
> 
> That's why my Bride and I don't live there...



Some people would say the same about the whole state of Ohio.  Go Blue!!!


----------



## Rob&Carol Q (Nov 16, 2010)

How does it go???

I don't give a d*mn for the whole state of Michigan, cause I'm from O-HI-O

O-H!!!

I'm from O-HI-O

I-O!!!
====
I do know where I will be come Saturday, November 27th 12:00...  Sitting around the 52inch TV with friends and family eating fried Wolverine...tastes like chicken...:rofl: 

Personally, I do wish Michigan had a better season going on.  Kind of miss seeing them near the top of the polls.  Still, records really don't amount to much on the day of THE GAME.


----------

